# High capacity gold batteries real?



## puma99dk| (Jan 13, 2019)

Back in 2010 with my first android phone the LG Optimus 2X P990 I had what was called a high capacity gold battery with 2430mAH instead of the original 1500mAH and I never had a issue with battery life even with custom roms.

Is it really true you can put in more mAH's in a battery the same physical size as the original battery?

Because in short the battery in my iPhone 7 Plus 256GB ain't as good as it use to be after 2years and 1 almost 2 months old but I don't like the new iPhone's with their glass and nocthes they look ugly and fragile.

I am running iOS 12.1.3 Developer Beta 4 and checking battery health under battery shows "Maximum Capacity 89%" left and with me using my phone a 6-9 hours a day it's not the best anymore at keeping battery.

I was wondering if a "high capacity gold battery" 4250mAH would be a better option to get installed into it and get it resealed so it can still be dust and water resistant with IP67?


The battery I been looking at:



Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-High-C...Battery-for-Apple-iPhone-7-Plus-/273159301347


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 13, 2019)

Use a search engine, research the battery for good and bad on it.

I wouldnt trust ebay for such stuff.


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 13, 2019)

Whether or not thats real or not I dont know. Id assume not... just kind of a too good to be true thing in my mind. But like I said, I dont know. Personally I would not buy 3rd party phone batteries. Especially for Apple stuff. Some are okay. Some are really bad. Very rarely are they ever better.

I will say that as far as lithium batteries go there are many different variations in chemistry that can lead to higher capacity, usually at the expense of more heat per amp drawn. Some cells are made to hold their output voltage for a long time at lower current levels, but can't take heavier current loads. Whereas others can handle rediculous amounts of current, but not for very long.

So I mean, yeah, its possible. But consider this... a battery with a higher mah rating that cant handle the current the phone asks of it will never see those mahs in reality. Instead you may just wind up with a burning hot phone that dies even quicker. Lower mah batteries are usually chosen for a reason. Its a balancing act between max current and capacity. No shortcuts there.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 13, 2019)

@eidairaman1 I am not going to china I can even locally find 3100mAH batteries for the iPhone 7 Plus.

@robot zombie a company called OTB makes a 3100mAH internal battery to replace the original 2900mAH battery.



I know they choose low capacity for a reason but still there are high capacity in some smartphones not Apple even the iPhone XS Max only got 3174mAH battery.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jan 13, 2019)

yes you can have more amp hours or mAH in a battery of the same size, the one you pictured work with lots of layered lets call them plates. some people squash lots more in to them than others.. However i dont think its physically possible to squash enough layers in a battery of that size to achieve anything more than 3500mah. and 3500 is probably more than is possible too.. so given that says 4500mah id call it bs.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 13, 2019)

Reviews are usually flawed for chinese batteries.
Most of those work on placebo effect. People tend to replace stock battery when it's capacity degrades significantly.
So, even if they put a shitty aftermarket solution, it'll feel like you are getting nearly double of what you used to have.
In 99% of cases if it's over 10-15% of stock battery capacity, it's BS. Especially on chinese knockoffs.
4250mAh in its most compact form is about the size of one flat pack from a modern laptop/ultrabook (bigger and thicker than iPhone itself).
In reality - 3000mAh tops.

P.S. In case of 7 Plus it is actually possible to make a bigger battery (just in theory), cause there is a significant gap between the screen assembly and a lithium pack (just in case of battery failure, if it bulges - it won't crack the screen from behind, or cause discoloration spots due to overheating).


----------



## Beastie (Jan 13, 2019)

I would urge caution with batteries due to risk of fire or explosion.

 Only buy rechargables of a recognised brand from a reliable supplier.

 Normally I am keen to save money but with batteries it isn't worth taking any risks. It isn't worth burning your house down.


----------

